# Does Anyone Use A Brita Filter?



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I've been brewing espresso for just over 3 months now, and I'm still refining my technique.

I've been using tap water with my Gaggia Classic, however there's Brita filter sat in the cupboard that we don't use. I have read that sometimes the water that comes out of the filter has small specks of black in it (probably charcoal used to filter the water), could this potentially damage my machine?

If it gets the thumbs up I'll buy more filters, which aren't quite as cheap as I thought they were, where does everyone buy theirs from?

Cheers,

Ric


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, definitely use it! will cut down on lime scale too.

I usually wait until there is a special offer on at sainsburys/tesco etc

You can often pick up 3 on the cheap


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

I have been buying my water filters from Wilkinson's for the past 18 months or so. A pack of three filters is around £5. Does the job!


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

I've never seen any little black specks out of mine but even if I did I'd rather take my chances with those than the limescale!

I do exactly the same as aphelion and grab a load when they go on sale in my local Sainsburys. I've never been able to find them especially cheap anywhere else.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Seen specks of charcoal out of brita filters and apparently they can get lodged in anti backflow valves but i've yet to see any issues.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ricriley said:


> I have read that sometimes the water that comes out of the filter has small specks of black in it (probably charcoal used to filter the water), could this potentially damage my machine?
> 
> Ric


You are better off using filtered water especially if you are in a hard/semi hard water area. You machine's boiler will get scale build up. Volvic water is the nearest to the perfect water for brewing espresso and not causing lime scale build up. A Brita filter is a good alternative. If you are worried about specks of charcoal coming away from the filter, here's a tip. Don't pour directly from the Brita into your Classic. Pour into a clear jug, e.g. Pyrex and leave to settle. Any charcoal will settle at the bottom. You can then fill your Classic being careful not to let any charcoal specks through.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

I use Brita filters and haven't ever seen any black particles in the water. Even when I've kept the same filter for 6-8 weeks instead of the recommended 4 (no scale in the kettle after a couple of years so I'm thinking that's ok with my water).


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I use brita filters too, although they are the plumbed in commercial ones, brilliant quality water from them though


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

The black particles come out when you rinse through a new cartridge. If you don't do this adequately then you may get the odd rogue speck in general use. I always prep a new cartridge by sinking it in water for 10 mins it so and then shake it under the water for a couple of minutes. Then put the cartridge in the jug. Fill the jug and pour away the first 4 litres of filtered water then you are good to go


----------



## N1l0c (Mar 19, 2012)

I use a Brita filter as well as an in-tank filter for the machine I have in London, we have incredibly hard water. In-tank filters are worth getting, would probably reduce the chance of any charcoal specks getting in to the machine at all.


----------

